# Download Digital Solution Disk?



## mlm2012 (Jun 11, 2012)

Just received my 5d3! 

As I have a Macbook Air without a superdrive, I'm wondering if anyone knows where I can download the canon software that comes with the camera? Ver 25.1.2?
Clicking on the 5d3 page on canon.com it says the download is only an updater, not to be used for a first install. 

Thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 11, 2012)

http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/article_pages/install_canon_software.html#mac_canon_software

I've done this on my MacBook Air (and emailed the modified crack to Keith - I'm the 'John' thanked in the post).


----------

